# Kennt sich jemand mit Thinget aus?



## priceless (4 April 2010)

Habe mir bei eBay eine SPS von Thinget gekauft, ist wohl ein chinesischer Hersteller, war fast geschenkt. Jetzt suche ich Informationen dazu auf deutsch, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Hat vielleicht schon mal jemand damit gearbeitet?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 April 2010)

Da fällt mir nur eine Antwort ein, selber schuld. 
In der Bucht gibt es bestimmt auch SPSen aus
Deutschland bzw Europa, für ein günstigen Kurs,
wofür es Doku oder hier im Forum auch mal ein
Tip gibt. 

Sparen, kostet es was es will, ist nicht immer der
richtige weg!


----------



## Keryx (4 April 2010)

http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466...s/Onlinekurse/THINGET_XC3__XC5_SPS_Onlinekurs


----------



## priceless (4 April 2010)

Hi Keryx,

super das hilft mir sehr ... danke!!!


----------



## Blockmove (4 April 2010)

Keryx schrieb:


> http://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466...s/Onlinekurse/THINGET_XC3__XC5_SPS_Onlinekurs



Hab mir mal in deren Shop die Geräte angeschaut.
Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist wirklich interessant.
Für kleine private Projekte auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert.

Gruß
Dieter

FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## priceless (4 April 2010)

*hat alles funktioniert danke*

Also hab mir die Software runtergeladen und den ganzen Abend ein paar Sachen ausprobiert ... Eingänge, Ausgänge und Timer / Zähler ... funktioniert alles bestens ... hab nur noch nicht rausgefunden, wie man die Steuerung im Stopmode startet ...

Werde noch die Modbus-Kommunikation ausprobieren, dafür hab ich mir die Steuerung auch auf eBay gekauft ... hat 2 serielle Schnittstellen, die Modbus unterstützen, hab die Variante mit 32 EA wirkich günstig bekommen ... 

@ Helmut, versteh dich schon, hab aber in diesem Projekt echt schon zuviel versenkt, ohne dass es der Kunde zahlt ... kennt man ja ... also spar ich halt an der Hardware ... funktioniert soweit ...

@ Keryx, danke nochmal, jetzt weiss ich auch wo ich Erweiterungen herbekomme und ein passendes HMI für 199 EUR ?! ... vielleicht geh ich mit meinem Projekt ja doch nicht komplett baden ...

...


----------



## Keryx (5 April 2010)

Gern geschehen, aus zeitgründen war das Posting etwas knapp ausgefallen, Hauptsache die Infos kommen an.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## spstiger (6 April 2010)

*SPS im Stopmodus starten*

Hi, 

die Thinget XC im Stopmodus zu starten, ist ganz einfach:

1. SPS vom Netz trennen und mit PC verbinden
2. in der XCPPro Software im Menü "Online" den Eintrag "Stop PLC when Reboot" wählen, der PC sendet nun ein Reset-Signal an die SPS
3. SPS einschalten

Fertig, SPS geht nun in den Stopmodus. Außerdem wird die Konfiguration des COM-Ports zurückgesetzt, sehr hilfreich, wenn man die Einstellung der Ports verändert hat und mit dem Programm nicht mehr zugreifen kann ... nach Reboot im Stopmodus funktioniert's erstmal ... dann müsst ihr allerdings die Einstellung des COM-Ports ändern, sonst startet sie beim nächsten Power On mit der alten (verstellten) Einstellung ...

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter

spstiger


----------



## priceless (7 April 2010)

*Danke für den Tipp*

Hi,

danke für den Tipp, hat funktioniert. Hab auch schon das HMI bekommen und ausprobiert, Anbindung funktioniert, war eigentlich Plug & Play ... nur den USB Treiber fürs Touchpanel musste ich suchen ... 

Wofür sind eigentlich die DIP-Schalter am HMI? Hab dazu keine Infos gefunden ... 

Thx 

P


----------



## spstiger (8 April 2010)

*TH Touchpanel Belegung DIP-Schalter*

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Schalter*[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Switch 1*[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Switch 2*[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Switch 3*[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Switch 4*[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Funktion 			*[/FONT] 			
 		 	 	 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Zustand*[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ON[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nicht 			definiert [/FONT] 			
 		 	 	 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ON[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Erzwungener 			Download-Modus COM1[/FONT]
 		 	 	 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ON[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Kalibrierung 			des Touchscreens[/FONT]
 		 	 	 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]OFF[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]ON[/FONT]
 		 		 			[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Interner 			Testmodus (nicht empfohlen)[/FONT]


----------



## spstiger (8 April 2010)

*TH Touchpanel DIP-Schalter-Belegung*

Hier die DIP-Belegung

Schalter    DIP1 DIP2 DIP3 DIP4
Zustand    ON   OFF  OFF  OFF   nicht definiert
               OFF  ON   OFF  OFF   erzwungener Download
               OFF  OFF  ON   OFF   Kalibrierung des Touchscreens
               OFF  OFF  OFF  ON    interner Testmodus (nicht empfohlen)


----------



## devrim (26 Juni 2010)

Ich denke mal für eine Hausautomatisierung wäre es nicht schlecht. Man kommt günstig bei weg.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 Juni 2010)

devrim schrieb:


> Ich denke mal für eine Hausautomatisierung wäre es nicht schlecht. Man kommt günstig bei weg.



Hallo,

das sehe ich genau umgekehrt. Eine Installation im Gebäudeumfeld
hat einen wesentlich längeren Lebenszyklus als die meisten
Maschinen, da gehört etwas Etabliertes rein.

Zumal bei Gebäuden bei einer Betrachtung der Gesamtkosten 
die Phase bis zu Inbetriebahme nur 20 % ausmachen. Jeden 
EUR, den Du bei der Planung/Installation/Inbetriebnahme sparst,
gibst Du in den nächsten 20 Jahre bei Folgearbeiten mindestens 
10-fach wieder aus.


----------



## spstiger (8 Juli 2010)

*Hausautomatisierung*

Ich gebe Gerhard zum Teil recht. Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass diese SPS als Industrie-SPS entwickelt wurden. Ich glaube nicht, dass sie von der Lebensdauer her schlecht sind, habe sie erst seit einigen Monaten im Testbetrieb und kann mir deshalb kein abschließendes Urteil erlauben, hatte bisher aber keine Probleme. Der Importeur repariert bei Bedarf sogar durchgebrannte Transistor- oder kaputte Relaisausgänge, falls ihr sie überlastet oder im Fall von Transistoren falsch polt. 

Ich hätte aber viel eher Bedenken offene Schraubklemmen mit 230 V Spannungsversorgungseingängen in privaten Gebäuden zu verbauen. Da halte ich Geräte mit entsprechenden Geräteschutzklassen für den privaten Gebrauch besser. Kenne mich in der Gebäudeautomation nicht so aus, aber es gibt doch sicher Normen, die so etwas regeln oder?

Würde mich über Infos dazu freuen.

Steffen


----------

